# Mystery Mix



## dragnlaw (Jan 25, 2021)

Found a Sandwich bag in the freezer.  In it were 3 other snack baggies.  Looks like cream a of broccoli soup.  If so, why in such small amounts?  

I defrosted one and tasted...  

OMG - JUST ABOUT BLEW MY MOUTH OUT!    

I have no clue what it is - other than hot.  The only really spicy green stuff I have that I would do something with is Thai Green Chili peppers.  But I can't ever remember using it in this fashion.  I some times have extra jalapeno's but those I would just dice up and freeze.  

What on and how am I going to use this up?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 25, 2021)

I'd probably like this in a hummus with cilantro and lime juice. Maybe use it as your kicker in Buffalo wings or a Kung Pao dish.

Other ideas…

1.) Spicy pineapple/lime salsa atop grilled salmon or shrimp.

2.) A spicy verde sauce over carnitas.

3.) A lime marinade for carne asada.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 25, 2021)

Add it to salsa
Add some extra flavors and marinate some chicken pieces
Add it to curry or stir fry
Add apple juice and sugar and pectin and turn it into pepper jelly.  Serve on toasted and cream cheese covered bagels
Add some plaster of paris and hand cream, put in it a pretty jar, add label that says "facial mask" and send to your worst enemy


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 25, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> I'd probably like this in a hummus with cilantro and lime juice. Maybe use it as your kicker in Buffalo wings or a Kung Pao dish.
> never have I ever made buffalo wings or Kung Pao (who?)
> Other ideas…
> 
> ...







Janet H said:


> Add it to salsa
> probably pass on the salsa
> Add some extra flavors and marinate some chicken pieces
> Hmmm..  good idea!
> ...



Gonna look up some carne asada and carnitas recipes - can I freeze them? Do they freeze well?  Remember I'm cooking for one here. 

Actually have a piece of salmon defrosting in the fridge.  On the menu for tomorrow!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 25, 2021)

This is why I am sure to label and inventory everything that goes into my freezer!I should _probably_ do this in my fridge, too.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 26, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Gonna look up some carne asada and carnitas recipes - can I freeze them? Do they freeze well?  Remember I'm cooking for one here.



Carne Asada won't freeze all that well, but is so quick and easy I only do enough for a meal or two using a small skirt or flank steak (NY Strip also works well).

Carnitas freeze great! In fact, when you reheat the shredded chunks in a hot skillet you get even more crispy caramelized edges and it actually gets better.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 26, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> This is why I am *sure to label* and inventory everything that goes into my freezer!I should _probably_ do this in my fridge, too.





ScottinPollock said:


> Carne Asada won't freeze all that well, but is so quick and easy I only do enough for a meal or two using a small skirt or _flank steak_ (NY Strip also works well).
> 
> Carnitas freeze great! In fact, when you reheat the shredded chunks in a hot skillet you get even more crispy caramelized edges and it actually gets better.



*pepper* I almost always do, but obviously I didn't on this one.  I marked the individual bags and then even the larger holding bag.  I must have thought I was going to user ight away - so there you go - thought went down the drain or is lost in the frost.

*Scottin*, Ok, so Carne Asada is off the list - I rarely do or buy steak. But now that I've looked up Carnitas I'm pretty sure I've done them before so I'll go with that one. 

So with the 3 pkgs I have, one is now defrosted and going on the Salmon. The other 2 for Carnitas.  Once the meat is made I'll store the pkg with them. 

Thanks!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 26, 2021)

I've remembered!!

It is the green sauce from Peruvian Chicken.  An absolutely wonderful and delicious meal.  I have it at least once a year.  

I guess I kept the extra sauce thinking I would have it on something different...  and now with your suggestions - I will!

This sauce is made using 3 jalapenos, which I know for some of you that is mild.  Bought that pepper at the market, farmer had told me that they were particularly hot that year - and it was.  I only had a rather large one and so used that - and it was plenty hot, and still is. 
Now remembering all of the above I also realize I didn't make it last summer so this is from the year before. LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------

